

Wordpress Exploited – 2.8.4 Release - jerryji
http://www.centernetworks.com/wordpress-exploited-284-release

======
ionfish
This is practically content free. If there really is a known security hole in
WordPress, I for one would like to know what it is, so I can patch my sites.
Vague burblings about XSS just don't cut it. After all, it's possible that his
site was exploited prior to 2.8.4 and he just noticed the problems (or the
attack has just become active) now.

------
lsb
It's a good thing they've spent so much time focusing on a photo editor!

See tptacek's comment about WordPress security
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=806760>

------
onreact-com
Yeah. I'll consider Drupal as well for blogging. Are there some good themes
for Drupal and does it support pingback?

